# Stumptown 10/15 Herf



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Usual location - the Shilo Inn cigar bar

Note that there is a cigar and scotch event coming up at the Shilo on 11/14, info at the herf

Should be some new faces with some interesting connections to Central American cigar factories.

If you need directions, post here and we'll take care of ya

time: 4:00 pm until they throw us out


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I wish I could come.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I wish I could come.


You are always on the invite list, Mean D, and one day you will make it :tu


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

im in...


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

can't make it... :hn

School has me tied down.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

zemekone said:


> im in...


me too


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> can't make it... :hn
> 
> School has me tied down.


Thought that was Ashley's job? :r



Bigwaved said:


> me too


Woo! Let the party begin. You know I'll be there as well! :ss


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm hoping I'll be able to make this one. Things have been very hectic for the last couple weeks. We've been spending a lot of time house-hunting, and the Z finally died this week(tranny froze). I'm going car shopping this weekend, and if all goes well, I should be at the herf.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> me too


One of you is lying. You can't both be there, the continuum would collapse. Saw that in a Star Trek episode once.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> One of you is lying. You can't both be there, the continuum would collapse. Saw that in a Star Trek episode once.


So it's not one of those logic puzzles? One always tells the truth, the other one always lies. How do you figure out who's who?



Good luck with the car search, Tripp! Hope you find something that suits your sensibilities along with meets your finances!


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm going to try to warp reality & show up at the same time as Tripp.

I actually might be able to make the 14th and 15th.

Woot !

We're still missing the 3rd member of The Wall of Sound (TM).

MMMmmmmmm.... herfity goodness...

:ss


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Hrnmm... I should go poke -MG- to see if he's game or not. I think he is, but I should make sure he confirms here. If so, the noise will be deafening with the full Wall of Sound (tm).

Rock!!! 

:mn:mn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> One of you is lying. You can't both be there, the continuum would collapse. Saw that in a Star Trek episode once.


it has happened twice. they canceled each other out


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bump


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

Vorb said:


> We're still missing the 3rd member of The Wall of Sound (TM).


Folks... I think we're going to have the entire Wall. Be prepared for deafening silence. :ss


----------



## GDW Cigars (Apr 1, 2008)

Guys I would like to come but i need to know a few things first! Is there a door charge, which Shilo is it in, And would anyone in the beaverton area be able to give me a ride to work afterwards? I work at 10300 SW Allen Blvd and my shift starts at midnight. I have plenty of cigars for all to try and interesting stuff to talk about.

Andy


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Nope, no cover at the Shilo Inn. For now, they're still an open bar until the new smoking laws go in effect in Oregon. The Shilo is right around the corner from your workplace (it's on Caynon and Walker, right off the 217).

As for a ride, I imagine we can work something out. Don't know if we're going to be there that late, but we can see.


----------



## GDW Cigars (Apr 1, 2008)

wow that is close. I live in SE Portland, anyone going to be coming from that side?


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't have a car yet, but I should be able to make it if someone doesn't mind swinging by the Beaverton TC on the way there, and also if I can convince Lauren to drive over her to pick me up after.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Tripp said:


> I don't have a car yet, but I should be able to make it if someone doesn't mind swinging by the Beaverton TC on the way there, and also if I can convince Lauren to drive over her to pick me up after.


Sure, I can do that (pick you up, that is). The Wall of Sound (tm) must be complete!

:r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

GDW Cigars said:


> Guys I would like to come but i need to know a few things first! Is there a door charge, which Shilo is it in, And would anyone in the beaverton area be able to give me a ride to work afterwards? I work at 10300 SW Allen Blvd and my shift starts at midnight. I have plenty of cigars for all to try and interesting stuff to talk about.
> 
> Andy


I can drop you at work, but you will be early. I usually head home about 9-10pm.


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

I may have to bail out on this one 

I stayed home from work sick today (and actually am!)... unless I get a lot better by this afternoon, I don't want to pass my bug around to everybody else... and I couldn't smoke anyway.

:BS I tell you..... just :BS


----------



## GDW Cigars (Apr 1, 2008)

man i sure messed that up... i went to the shilo inn LAST NIGHT!!! took me several hours to get there and man was it cold! is there really know one that could pick me up today to go?

Andy


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Bad news boys, the human PDA notified me last night that it's her brothers b-day today, so I won't be able to make it tonight....

Here's to (hopefully) making the next one.:ss


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

Guys - sorry I didn't make it.

BUT - the good news is that I didn't make it BECAUSE...


Our offer got accepted on our new house !

I had to do some paperwork, etc.

The place is RIGHTEOUS ! I'll try to set up a herf at
Casa de Vorb ASAP (which might not be until 09, but it has a HUGE
outbuilding for indoor-all-year herfing).

:tu


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Vorb said:


> Guys - sorry I didn't make it.
> 
> BUT - the good news is that I didn't make it BECAUSE...
> 
> ...


Got space in that outbuilding to do car work? A two car garage out here is more like 1.5 car garage. Makes it hard to do car work when you got something else in the garage (like a trailer)....

But congratulations on winning the bid! Now comes all the fun, especially the moving in, getting settled, and finding out nothing you have matches your new house and you need to get new stuff. :r


----------

